# A teaser clip from Sonny's upcoming DVD



## Brian King (Jun 12, 2009)

Beyond the Firearm 2 teaser clip from Sonny Puzikas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLE1FqXPLJM

Put the volume up... Enjoy...

Regards
Brian King


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice vid.


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool video. Anything Sonny puts out is good.

Franco


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks,


----------



## Brian King (Jul 6, 2009)

*masterfinger wrote;*


> "Anything Sonny puts out is good."


 
Agree 100% brother. I for one am looking forward to this DVD 

Regards
Brian King


----------

